# Composers' Opinions



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

There really should be a guest room here for people like me to ask "Please, where does this go?" 

Nevertheless, I suspect many of you have seen this. I just thought to pass it on for anyone who has not and might be interested.

The Composer's Other Voice
In the conversations about music, politics and culture, why
not hear from the composers themselves?
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/05/10/the-composers-other-voice/?nl=opinion&emc=tya2


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hazel said:


> The Composer's Other Voice
> In the conversations about music, politics and culture, why
> not hear from the composers themselves?
> http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/05/10/the-composers-other-voice/?nl=opinion&emc=tya2


Well, why not? In the blog era just about everyone who wants to throw an opinion 'into the ether' has the means to do so. However, composers in general have no more particular knowledge or insights about 'politics and culture' than Joe Doaks. What would they have to offer about music that is useful to a layman? I dunno

:devil:


----------

